

Microsoft triggers Windows 10 nag campaign on Windows 7, 8.1 devices - touristtam
http://www.itworld.com/article/2929206/windows/microsoft-triggers-windows-10-nag-campaign-on-windows-7-81-devices.htmlhttp://www.itworld.com/article/2929206/windows/microsoft-triggers-windows-10-nag-campaign-on-windows-7-81-devices.html

======
touristtam
The icon and Windows 10 campaign is apparently installed with this update:
KB3035583

[http://www.infoworld.com/article/2906002/operating-
systems/m...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/2906002/operating-
systems/mystery-patch-kb-3035583-for-windows-7-and-8-revealed-it-s-a-
windows-10-prompter-downloader.html)

------
stephengillie
> According to the scheduled tasks the app adds to Windows, it will appear
> after logging in, and refresh itself daily at 8 p.m. local time.

1\. Get the default name of the scheduled task.

2\. Create a scheduled task that runs Powershell with the arguments
"Unregister-ScheduledTask -TaskName WIN10AD -Confirm:$false"

3\. Have #2 run at 8:01 PM local time.

